# Hidden amongst the Skis... The TRice Split



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

last year they put it out without inserts... from the looks of that pic there's no inserts in that one either... it better not be $800 plus - cuz no one's gonna buy it anyways if it doesn't have any inserts...

if it does have inserts then that's great - if it doesnt then Lib are complete retards and should just not make splits if they aren't going to fucking drill them.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

A "convertible mono ski"? really?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

just Lib trying to be cute... its a splitboard


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> just Lib trying to be cute... its a splitboard


Naw man, can't you see it's the next big thing?

First, the banana! 
Next, the monoski!
THEN, ACTUAL SKIS!

It's a flawless business strategy really.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> last year they put it out without inserts... from the looks of that pic there's no inserts in that one either... it better not be $800 plus - cuz no one's gonna buy it anyways if it doesn't have any inserts...
> 
> if it does have inserts then that's great - if it doesnt then Lib are complete retards and should just not make splits if they aren't going to fucking drill them.


Have to agree. It looks like it has just been split.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Word on the street was these were going to come with hardware this year if there was enough if there was enough interest in the split last year. From the looks of it, that's last years model now that I think of it. Evo had one in stock at their store all last season that just collected dust at that price. I almost picked it up during their late season blow out sale for right around $400, but didn't pull the trigger. At close to $800 full price without ANY hardware, I'd say overpriced.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Mervin North America - Lib Tech, Snowboards, T. Rice Pro Split

Here's this season's offerings. $969 with Kakoram clips & latches. 
$769 looks alot cheaper now, huh? at least it's in the snowboard section...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ElChupocabra said:


> Mervin North America - Lib Tech, Snowboards, T. Rice Pro Split
> 
> Here's this season's offerings. $969 with Kakoram clips & latches.
> $769 looks alot cheaper now, huh? at least it's in the snowboard section...


If you are going to pay that much it's stupid that you have to drill it yourself. I'd rather make a DIY than a blank I have to fuck with like that. So the price seems fair to me, if a little overinflated for a Lib. Their boards always seem to be a little less expensive to me. $900 would seem fair for what they are offering. 

K Clips are niiiiiice...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^I thought this year's was fully drilled? At least the advertisement I saw said something to that effect.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I wasn't clear. I was talking about last years model. This years has the Voile insert pattern and comes with the basic setup. It looks like you still have to get pucks or the Karakorum system, and skins. So there is going to be roughly another $300-$600 in expenses if you need to buy that stuff and for what you choose to go with.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I do still agree with you that it's still pretty pricey.....props to Mervin for going local with the k-clips though!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well those associated costs pretty much go for any set up you get nowadays. So it's just pricey to get into it. Then again, it's still way cheaper than having to by a ski setup for backcountry riding. 

Voile isn't exactly cheap with their costs, so I think you are going to see more companies go with Karakorum for some of the basics. The K Clips are worlds better than they chinese hooks from Voile anyway. At least imo. There could be a little improvement with them, but overall they are pretty damn fine. One of the two best $50 purchases I made last winter for my Split.


----------

